# First Cycle Need Help



## hogs4us2 (Dec 20, 2013)

47 male been doing TRT for a year at 200mg a week split into 2, 100mg injection....I've not had to use any support drugs what so ever ....and had some great results.

I've been in the gym and serious about my diet for a little over a  year and I've seen some big improvements in weight loss and muscle gain.

I'm now wanting to put on a lot of lean muscle and was wondering ...

1) should I run 300mg or 600mg each week?

2) how long would it take the new dosage to kick in?

3) should I have any support drugs on hand????if so what kind and for what?

4) how long should I run the cycle for 8-12 weeks?

5) should I do some kind of PCT, seeing that I will be returning to my TRT dosage at end of cycle?

Thanks Guys this board has been a big help in times past and I'm sure it will be now!


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> 47 male been doing TRT for a year at 200mg a week split into 2, 100mg injection....I've not had to use any support drugs what so ever ....and had some great results.
> 
> I've been in the gym and serious about my diet for a little over a  year and I've seen some big improvements in weight loss and muscle gain.
> 
> ...



500mg test cyp or E for at least 12 weeks.  Everyone is different but you should notice around weeks 6.  You should have an AI on hand.  No need for pct if you are on trt just go back to your trt dose.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Hogs, can you give us your full stats and goals to better assist you with your planned cycle? Some of the answers to your questions may be different depending on these. So in your TRT regimen you do not take any AI or estrogen management compounds, HCG, DHEA/pregnenolone?

1) 300mg per week is not much higher than your TRT regimen. I'd opt for the 600mg dose. 

2) it will kick in immediately but to actually feel noticeable changes it could take a few weeks or sooner depending on the ester you plan on using.

3) I'd have adex or aromasin (for estradiol management), HCG (to help keep the testes full and from atrophying, more important if you're secondary instead of primary, and help with adrenal function and other areas that LH works, I'd be sure to get current blood work and mid cycle blood work for health reasons and to adjust AI dosage. 

4) how long you run the cycle depends on which ester you choose. Can't answer that without a proposed cycle from you. 

5) no need to do any PCT if you plan on returning to TRT. 

Hope that helps


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feed back, here is a little more about me as requested.

1) I don't have to take any support drugs what so ever....I do have have ...AI and HCG....as it was part of the original TRT packet just never took it as my blood work never called for it.

2) Goal.....put on as much muscle as possible and then try to cut about 20lbs.

3) I'm 6'1 219 pounds......been in the gym and watching my diet for a little over a year now and have dropped my BMI from 32% to 25%!while putting on a lot of muscle.


Again thanks guys for taking time to help out!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> Thanks guys for the feed back, here is a little more about me as requested.
> 
> 1) I don't have to take any support drugs what so ever....I do have have ...AI and HCG....as it was part of the original TRT packet just never took it as my blood work never called for it.
> 
> ...



1) I would make sure to have plenty of AI on hand bc you most likely will need it if you go above your TRT dose. I believe HCG should be a part of all cycles but also a part of your TRT regimen with your doctor. Talk to him about the benefits of HCG and/or consider picking some up from somewhere. You should also pick up some Nolva or raloxifene in case you start to form gyno. 

2) diet will be the most important factor here. Make sure to have your diet dialed in or make a thread in the diet section and we can help you out. Another option is to PM or email Spongy. He is a mod and also a sponsor (Helios Nutrition) and can help get your diet dialed in perfectly. You'll basically need to eat in a calorie surplus and get adequate macros and micros.

3) congratulations on your progress and creating a healthier (and better looking) you. Do you happen to know your body fat percentage? BMI is really a useless number since it doesn't dichotomize between fat mass and muscle mass; it only goes off generic weight. If you've only been lifting and dieting for a year or so I would reconsider the T3 amuse and running a blast at the moment. There is much kore progress that can be done naturally and you should have a base foundation of strength, endurance, and workload capacity before blasting on a cycle but the choice is obviously yours to make.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Personally, I would go 600 or even a little more.  As already said, no need for PCT as you are not trying to recover, you're just going back to TRT, and because you're already shut down and not trying to recover, being shut down for a long time is not a concern.  200mg/week shuts you down the same as 600mg/week, so I would go for it.  Run 600 for 16-20 weeks.  Just get labs done and make sure everything stays in line.  You may need to donate blood and you will definitely need an AI.  If it were me, I would also add deca in at around 400/week.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

If you haven't already done so, you should read the first two papers http://www.allthingsmale.com/publications.html


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back!


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 22, 2013)

Imo I would coontinue to drop bf without going off ur trt dosage.. 25% is pretty high..


----------



## hogs4us2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feed back!!!!!


----------

